# Dark elf spearhead



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

The dark elf spearhead is now up for pre-order. link There is also a lot of metal models in it. Wierd!


----------



## Marcus ! (Jun 1, 2008)

doesnt seem like a great deal too me, 10 foot troops, 5 cavalry, 1 monster an a few characters (+ book) for 112 quid !

I have far too much fantasy as it is.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The thing about the Spearhead is that you break even, though. If you're a collector of the army, as opposed to someone who just builds a one-off 2000 point army or whatever, it's a good way to get the new models and the army book, and knock all your purchases out in one go.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Son of horus is right there its not like the battalions giving you a leg up, the spearheads are just to make it easier to order the new stuff.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

hey in the spearhead there is :

- cold one riders
- corsairs
- sorceress + mounted
- prince + mounted
- asassin
- pirate lord thingy
- then some dude that has a golden head? and is at the front of the picture, does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They look fucking ace


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

So with the opinion here is it worth me stocking these in my store?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

These look unreal.... Is the warhydra plastic or metal? I like the cold one knights... About time they got plasticised


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Hydra is metal - only plastic in there are the corsairs and knights


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

cack to that anyway.... I'm not a fan of huge metal models


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

bobss said:


> hey in the spearhead there is :
> 
> - then some dude that has a golden head? and is at the front of the picture, does anyone know what this is?


I assume thats Lokhir Fellheart the new Corsair Special Character, although if it is I'm slightly underhelmed, hopefully its something else, doesn't look interesting enough to be a Special Character. (Although distance maybe a factor.) Personally If they only wanted to do one to start I'd rather of had Tullaris or Hellebron, but I expect they did him as he does something nice to the Corsairs.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm opposed to metal models until I learn how to pin!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

the set is not about building your army or saving money its about getting all ( well most ) of the new releases, and because lots of metals are coming out, the ` head will contain alot of metals



> I'm opposed to metal models until I learn how to pin!


stuff pinning, if you use poxy resin ( proper superglue ) on small - medium models its ok, its only the BIG models that need pinning...


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

You'll want to pin the Hydra, hell my last one, I pinned and reinforced the joins with greenstuff, now the heads are all upright (well it looks like that in the pic) I'd want make sure it was pinned even more. 

I don't mind metals, I just find I get bored to hell cleaning the danged things, It seems to have got worse as the years have passed and more plastic has become available. 

<== Lazy [email protected] me thinks :laugh:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I don't mind metal models too much but big things and awkward things I hate. Lke the hurricne bolters can't be put together without pinning them! I've done 6 sets of them and they all need pinnning! and hive tyrants are a bitch to put togther... they keep falling apart....


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

i really hate cleaning metals up , with all the little loose bits and when you have cleaned it up , the metal looks awful so you have to file it ... :ireful2: why cant they just be in minature metal sprues in the blister?


----------

